#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Industrial Engineering book by O P Khanna or by Buffa &Sarin free pdf download

## ajit711

Please uplaod *Industrial Engineering book by O P Khanna or* *Industrial Engineering by* *Buffa &Sarin.* 





  Similar Threads: industrial engineering and management book pdf free download Industrial Engineering book pdf download book industrial engineeribg by op khanna Industrial Engineering Management by O.P.Khanna industrial engineering and management by o p khanna

----------


## pawanpali

*Industrial Engineering book by O P Khanna or* *Industrial Engineering by* *Buffa &Sarin.* 

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------

Please uplaod *Industrial Engineering book by O P Khanna or* *Industrial Engineering by* *Buffa &Sarin.*

----------


## akashay

please upload this book

----------


## g_balaraju

Please upload Operations Management by Joseph G.Monks

----------


## khanyunus63

plz upload this book... or send it to yunusrana09[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## krishnakanth bandaru

please upload industrial engg by opkhanna

----------


## ajaytopgun

> Please uplaod *Industrial Engineering book by O P Khanna or* *Industrial Engineering by* *Buffa &Sarin.*


you can now download the book of your demand. follow the given link to download the book http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...ial-management

----------


## pundiramit4

please give anyone to me of its pdf

----------


## vinoth1212

Give the download link

----------


## nikhil99chavan

where is its link

----------


## imanand101

plzz , upload (v.ganesh I.C Engine) full book, as the book uploaded have many pages missing in it.

----------


## gayatrikolekar

Please upload book of Industrial engineering and management book by O P KHANNA

----------


## faadoo-divyanshu999.singh

please upload book of industrial engineering by op khanna. needed urgently plz help

----------

